# How long does it take for a black eye to go away???



## dipmama (Jun 15, 2002)

Dd had a BAD run-in with my mother's dining room cabinet in early May. She ended up with a small cut at the base of her nose (totally healed, not even a scar), and half of her beautiful face swollen up and black and blue. It was by far the worst black eye I'd seen on anyone, child or adult. Her eye on the bad side had been swollen shut and completely black. They had done an xray at the emerg. and there was nothing broken, and they said it could take 2-3 weeks for the blackness to go away. It's now been 7 weeks, and she still has a slight shiner on that side. It seemed to heal pretty quickly *to a point* and now there is still discoloration and I can't really tell if it is going away. Dh thinks it is, albeit very very slowly.

Have you ever heard of a black eye taking this long to heal?


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Hello dipmama!
Unfortunately, I have had quite a few black eyes in my lifetime, and it never took that long to heal. Are you doing anything to help it heal or just leaving it alone? If it was me or one of my babes I would be worried, maybe there has been some tissue damage and that is what you are seeing, but any bruising should be gone by now. Good luck and hope all is well


----------



## catcher2 (Jan 11, 2002)

i have 5 kidos in my house ,i keep a bottle of trauma oil on the counter at all tiimes , is has arnica ,calendula,st.johns wort in a olive oil base, ds is learning to crawl and climb, i use this alot on his poor little head the bruising heals in a day or so . i am also a midwife and use oral and topical arnica for moms and babes that have a rough birth, it is amazing stuff, it might help your little one .if bruising is deep and on the head it does take a while no matter what you do ...


----------



## Dr. Mojo (Jun 29, 2002)

How long does it take a tree to grow? How long does it take a person to fall in love? What's the time frame for wind in the trees, a caterpillar turning into a butterfly? Healing is a natural act. It comes from within. There is no time frame! Faster healing may be better for parents peace of mind but it is not better for anyone else. Give the body its own space to heal. The power of the human body is far beyond our ability to comprehend. We are good at healing- in our bodies own time- especially little ones- they are the masters- teach them how miraculous their bodies are at healing- how it is innate. If you give them tinctures, potions, lotions, notions or pills for their comfort and ease, make sure they know that its not the herb or the drug thats doing the healing, its their own amazing bodies and the power within. Good luck and God Bless!


----------

